# Bosch Colt Plunge Base PR011 Question



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

What template guide adapter do I need to use Porter Cable type template guides with the PR011?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

David
Quillman ( patwarner.com) can sell you one that will work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bosch | PR010 | Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides f


----------

